# Ja en una qüestió pragmàtica, que no gramatical...



## gvergara

Hola:

En un del fils del fòrum s'hi dit _En aquesta construcció pot haver-hi dos subjectes diferents, i al ser de gènere diferent es pot fer la concordança en els dos gèneres, segons quin sigui el subjecte. Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", *que no *gramatical,_... La meva pregunta és: per què s'hi ha emprat aquell _no_? quin n'és l'ús? són vàlides les alternatives següents?

_Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", *(i) no *gramatical,... _(i opcional)
_Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", (_*i) no pas *_gramatical,... _(i opcional)

Gràcies per endavant


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola *Gonzal•lo*:
Crec que el més indicat per a respondre les teves preguntes seria En *Doraemon*, però com que sembla que va un poc despistat entre tants de fils teus, prenc es net de sa penyora.

*1.    Per què s'hi ha emprat aquell no?* —Es tracta d’un no expletiu.
*2.    Quin n'és l'ús?* —Aquesta partícula expletiva s’empra dins el segon terme d’una comparació afirmativa de desigualtat.
*3.    Són vàlides les alternatives següents?* —No, no són vàlides perquè desapareix la comparació; ara bé, es poden construir d’una altra manera:
*a.    Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", que no gramatical.* _[Frase d’En *Doraemon*]._
*•    Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica", que no pas gramatical.* _[Èmfasi del expletiu]_.
*•    Ja en una qüestió més "pragmàtica" que gramatical.* _[Una oració comparativa d’us corrent]_.


----------



## gvergara

Gràcies, Xiscomx, com se n'explica l'ús, de la coma? Agraït pel vostre ajut,

G.


----------



## Doraemon-

Una part de l'explicació és que a València no fem servir aquest "pas" expletiu (expletiu=no necessari gramaticalment). Al principat dirien com ha possat el Xisco: Ja en una qüestió més pragmàtica que no pas gramatical...
Una de les conjuncions de subordinació en català és "més... que (no pas)...": Servei Lingüístic
¿Per què s'utilitza aquest no en certes frases subordinades? Doncs és una diferència típica amb el castellà, i ho té en comú amb el francès:
-Antes de que llegue el invierno
-Avant que l'hiver ne vienne
-Abans que no arribi l'hivern

D'una altra banda l'ús de la coma no n'estic massa segur ara que estigui bé


----------



## gvergara

Una altra cosa...  L'oració original no incloïa l'adverbi _més_...  Es tendeix a ometre'l?


----------



## Doraemon-

Aaahh, vale, perdó, no m'havia fixat en la frase original. Sense el "més" és més fàcil encara: no hi ha caràcter comparatiu, sinò que seria equivalent a "i". M'extranya que en posis la pregunta perquè en castellà també es fa:
RAE: "que"
6. conj. U. en vez de la copulativa y, pero denota cierto valor adversativo. Justicia pido, que no gracia. Suya es la culpa, que no mía.
I això explica la coma


----------



## gvergara

Doraemon- said:


> Aaahh, vale, perdó, no m'havia fixat en la frase original. Sense el "més" és més fàcil encara: no hi ha caràcter comparatiu, sinò que seria equivalent a "i". M'extranya que en posis la pregunta perquè en castellà també es fa:
> RAE: "que"
> 6. conj. U. en vez de la copulativa y, pero denota cierto valor adversativo. Justicia pido, que no gracia. Suya es la culpa, que no mía.
> I això explica la coma


Doraemon-. Gràcies per l'aclariment. De qualsevol manera tingues en compte que no totes les varietats del castellà són iguals. En castellà xilè no coneixem aquest ús del _que _com a element coordinador semblant a _i; _digues-ho al carrer i ningú no et comprendrà. En aquells casos o bé posem_ i _o bé no posem res abans de _no_.
_
Justicia pido, (y) no gracia._


----------



## Doraemon-

No sabia que no s'utilitzés per allà.
_
Justicia pido, (y) no gracia._
Es ben bé equivalent, però no té el mateix valor del tot. Com diu la RAE l'ús del "que" afegeix un cert valor adversatiu, contraposa l'un a l'altre. És com si diguessis "Justicia pido, que es diferente a la gracia".
Passa com amb el "però": "aniré a París, però no a Londres" lògicament significa el mateix que "aniré a Paris, i no a Londres", però el "però" afegeix un valor adversatiu que transmet un missatge una mica diferent.


----------

